# Haddington Show



## horsebenny (1 July 2013)

Did anyone go to the show at the new East Fortune venue? I was only spectating this time but I much prefer the old venue, with all the piled up tyres and concrete it was like the show was being held in a scrap yard! Hope they move it back....


----------



## sarahann1 (1 July 2013)

Was it the old airfield? Never went, but being a plane geek I'd have loved that, it's a lovely airfield


----------



## horsebenny (1 July 2013)

Yes it was - great as an airfield but not as a showground, everything felt 'crammed in' to the grass spaces between the runways...odd choice for a show venue in my view...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 July 2013)

better than having to bus people in because the ground is so bad? tbf they didn't realise it would be dry this year.


----------



## applestroodle (1 July 2013)

I thought the new venue was fantastic. The old venue was not suitable as the river overflowed with any heavy rein. Last years was canceled due to heavy rain and I seem to remember the road was actually closed. 
The new venue has much more room and car parking on hard standing. The horse part did lack atmosphere but I think maybe people didn't realise it was there. Ground was great and so easy for parking. I hope they keep it there.


----------



## horsebenny (1 July 2013)

We thought the whole place lacked atmosphere and felt more like a funfair than an agricultural show, but maybe that's the lucrative market they are going for. I agree the show had to move because of the number of cancellations but we'll not bother going if it's in the same place next year.


----------



## Quadro (1 July 2013)

Is it not much better to have it somewhere where the chances of it getting cancelled are much less? I thought it was fine! Minor tweaks are needed but that can be said of any show/event!
Q


----------



## horsebenny (1 July 2013)

Yes, I agree the location had to change but I think this one was a mistake, still me and my group who went seem to be in the minority here, I guess everyone looks for different things.


----------



## applestroodle (1 July 2013)

Such a shame horsebenny you didn't enjoy it. The Haddington show committee have worked very hard to bring it all together and i think have done such a good job recovering from previous losses and cancelations. All the committee, stewards and helpers are all volunteers. Remember it's not just a horse show its an agricultural show...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 July 2013)

I have never been to this show but just wanted to say - instead of moaning about why don't you send  the commiteee/secretary a constructive email suggesting changes that may work better on that show ground in future years. It's their first time there, they need to know what and how people want things done so they can improve. They will never know if you don't tell them.


----------



## horsebenny (2 July 2013)

I'm not moaning just giving a view which I thought this forum was for. Others have different views which is great. I appreciate all the work that goes into it, I and my friends think it is the wrong venue.


----------



## sprytzer (2 July 2013)

Think you will also find that the piled up tyres are to do with the fact they also race motorcycles there!! They are there for their protection.


----------



## horsebenny (2 July 2013)

Er, yes I know that and I think it is a fab venue for motor/bike racing but not for an agricultural show (and having grown up on a farm I am interested in ALL aspects of farming/countryside not just horses).


----------



## Quadro (2 July 2013)

What do you suggest would make it better then? 
Q


----------



## horsebenny (3 July 2013)

There are lots of big estates in East Lothian, perhaps one of them might be more suitable.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2013)

horsebenny said:



			There are lots of big estates in East Lothian, perhaps one of them might be more suitable.
		
Click to expand...

the problem there is the damage cause when the weather is wretched, we've lost a few regular events that way.


----------



## applestroodle (3 July 2013)

horsebenny said:



			There are lots of big estates in East Lothian, perhaps one of them might be more suitable.
		
Click to expand...

I think the idea is the hard standing... Imagine the mess all those combines, tractors and vintage tractors, cows, sheep, horse lorries and trailers would make just getting into the field even before the show opened its gates to the general public. Even with the dry weather we have had up to now, i still think it would have turned into a mud bath. Unfortunately with the summer weather we have now they have had to look for alternatives to garentee the show running and not getting canceled for another year.


----------



## Quadro (3 July 2013)

There may be lots of big estates but the owners would have to be happy with the damage caused to there land and possible finacial loss. They may also have other things going on which may look like nothing may actually be veung used. Its not just as easy as saying this looks good we will gave it here!!!!
Q


----------



## horsebenny (3 July 2013)

Bit patronising quadro. I'm not daft, and I appreciate how hard it is to find the right venue, all I'm saying is, for me, this isn't right.


----------



## Quadro (3 July 2013)

Then im sure you will see all the hard work that has gone into the new venue and keeping the show going. If you have better suggestions get on the commitee and do something about it!
Q


----------



## horsebenny (4 July 2013)

Of course I see and appreciate all the hard work that has gone into it and I have written to the organisers to give constructive feedback. But equally it would pointless if everyone just thought 'it'll do' about a venue. It's the total visitor experience that matters.


----------



## applestroodle (4 July 2013)

Horsebenny you are the first person I have heard from that did not enjoy the show. Everyone I spoke to from the farmers, tractor dealers, young farmers, trade stands and the horse people said it was all a great success. Only a few horsey people said they did prefer the old show ground but understood it was impossible to run it again there. I went along past the old show field site yesterday actually and noticed that half the wall is still washed away.
Horsebenny they are always desperate for new committee members who can give new ideas to bring Haddington show forward...??


----------

